# DWA in rented accomodation



## 50%man50%biscuit (Mar 17, 2009)

As the title suggests, does anyone have experience with getting a DWA in rented accomodation?

I understand the full requirements for a DWA license, but just interested in whether anyone has a rental agreement that takes this into consideration

Ta

HMHB


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

i had the same question in mind. and would like info on this. so i be watching


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

All i would say is as the they can withdraw the license as they see fit just make sure you have a long tenacy and proof of it.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

I haven't looked into this but I have often wondered. 

Whenever I move the landlord/lady's attitude toward pets is a deal breaker, and to be honest I have been lucky so far. The first step in initiating their interest and trust must however always be accompanied with the assurance that non of them are dangerous, as in most cases this, unfortunately is the first concern expressed. Once they realise nothing going to kill anyone they relax and all is jolly again. 

I don't keep DWA and I wouldn't fancy my chances trying to do so as a tenant. I would though be interested to hear what the laws rule on this is though...


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

We asked a similar question of our rental agent before we moved into our current home. The non-DWA side of things is that as long as the animals are contained within their own enclosure, viv, cage, tank, etc and not free roaming like a cat or dog then you do not need to obtain the landlord's permission. I would have thought that as long as the modifications made to create the hot room can be reversed then it wouldn't present a problem. There may be a clause concerning DWA but that is my understanding of it. Another problem could be if there is more than one flat in a building. Your liability insurance could go through the roof. We're lucky here in that our nextdoor neighbours are fascinated by our little collection. Bless 'em.


----------



## StevetheSnake (Mar 10, 2008)

Paulusworm said:


> We asked a similar question of our rental agent before we moved into our current home. *The non-DWA side of things is that as long as the animals are contained within their own enclosure, viv, cage, tank, etc and not free roaming like a cat or dog then you do not need to obtain the landlord's permission.* I would have thought that as long as the modifications made to create the hot room can be reversed then it wouldn't present a problem. There may be a clause concerning DWA but that is my understanding of it. Another problem could be if there is more than one flat in a building. Your liability insurance could go through the roof. We're lucky here in that our nextdoor neighbours are fascinated by our little collection. Bless 'em.


I would have thought even then you need the landlord's permission? This is something i would like to be clarified as my landlady has no knowledge of my herps and is a barrister :lol2:


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

StevetheSnake said:


> I would have thought even then you need the landlord's permission? This is something i would like to be clarified as my landlady has no knowledge of my herps and is a barrister :lol2:


Not sure if it is "the law" as such. Maybe it's something that the agency we rent through have written into the contracts of any landlords on their books. I may have neglected to tell our agency that my Bosc spends quite a bit of time free roaming. Ooops. I don't know how that could have slipped my mind :whistling2:. 

As for your landlady, I hope that she takes the news well if you ever need to tell her .


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I know someone with a DWA in a rented house, they post on here very occasionally, they just had to have permission from the landlord then normal DWA conditions apply


----------



## 50%man50%biscuit (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you for all your replies, very much appreciated, my thought was indeed to inform the landlord in advance of taking up residence. I'm just sick of moving so much and the next house will hopefully be for a couple of years at least, so......

Anyone live near Swindon?

HMHB


----------

